# telus, fido credit check contract?



## daniels (Jul 27, 2009)

So I think i might have a bad credit so if fido asks for a security deposit which is $1000.00, my other option is to go with telus since I have a contract with them and an account. Will Telus do a credit check again or just put the iphone on the current account and its all good no credit check needed? I've never missed a payment with telus though. I'd be disappointed if i don't get an iphone on the 30th which is why im asking now so i can come up with something. Thanks!!!!


----------



## daniels (Jul 27, 2009)

so telus told me that they will need to run a credit check again, so I've applied for a credit report. It should be here within this week so I have 1 week to see clear things up. If anyone else wants to know there's it free i used Equifax. Call 1 800 465 7166


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

They might ask for $200 to $500 if your credit is bad but not too bad. They might also give you a "credit limit" with no deposit required if your credit is not bad enough to require a deposit but not good enough for you to do whatever you want. Just maintain your account in good standing for a year and they'll return your deposit or remove the credit limit.


----------



## daniels (Jul 27, 2009)

that makes sense I'm sure my credit is not terrible.


----------



## daniels (Jul 27, 2009)

i found something on the telus website, no deposit required if you agree to a $200 spending limit  Spending Limits |  Billing |  Support |  TELUS Mobility , Fido is my first choice to get the iphone 4 at, because there's no $35.00 activation fee if they dont have it in stock on the 30th telus is my second choice.


----------



## daniels (Jul 27, 2009)

got my report today from equifax turns out i got no credit. I wonder if this will change things?


----------



## daniels (Jul 27, 2009)

Called fido and i got approved for a $200.00 credit limit  the rep gave me a activation number so its going to be a quicker process. iPhone 4 here i come!


----------



## LebanonDon (Feb 13, 2008)

why would you want another iphone 4? don't you have the 32 model? save some for the rest of us


----------



## daniels (Jul 27, 2009)

LebanonDon said:


> why would you want another iphone 4? don't you have the 32 model? save some for the rest of us


I have the iphone saved by the person who owns the stores in the lower mainland but i wasn't sure if i was going to be approved for a contract without a deposit down. But turns out its all fine  Don't worry theres enough iphone 4's to go around


----------



## LebanonDon (Feb 13, 2008)

daniels said:


> I have the iphone saved by the person who owns the stores in the lower mainland but i wasn't sure if i was going to be approved for a contract without a deposit down. But turns out its all fine  Don't worry theres enough iphone 4's to go around


did i ever tell you that you are one of my better friends? save me an iphone 4 too


----------



## daniels (Jul 27, 2009)

lol sure do you live in B.C? i emailed them to ask if my city was going to get iphone 4's then he added me to his list of people who will be notified once the shipments arrive to him and he's sending one my way. [email protected]


----------



## LebanonDon (Feb 13, 2008)

daniels said:


> lol sure do you live in B.C? i emailed them to ask if my city was going to get iphone 4's then he added me to his list of people who will be notified once the shipments arrive to him and he's sending one my way. [email protected]


thats awesome, nope opposite coast, N.S.


----------



## andreww (Nov 20, 2002)

If I had zero credit, don't know if buying an $800 phone would be high on my list of priorities. Good luck to you anyways.


----------



## daniels (Jul 27, 2009)

i'm guessing that equifax didn't want to show the credit score? or something went wrong? cause i told the rep that i had a contract with telus and i was approved so i think there is a credit score some where that i just can't find :/ I do have money to pay for things which is why i never considered a credit card to start from.


----------

